# String Stop for Switchback XT?



## irj2280 (Jun 11, 2009)

I have an 2006 Mathews Switchback XT. Are there any string stops out there that work for my bow? Will a string stop do much for a Switchback XT?
Thanks.


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

I tried one on my XT and it did take a lot of the string noise out but it was replaced by that dull "thud" that you get with a string stop/s.t.s. I would suggest putting cat whiskers on. If you tie them on where you end up with a nice little ball of whiskers your bow will be dead quite!


----------

